

Pentadactyl, vim binding for Firefox (Vimperator fork) - steve19


======
steve19
Pentadactyl 1.0 [beta 1] was released last month. The change log is at
[http://www.mozdev.org/pipermail/vimperator/2010-September/00...](http://www.mozdev.org/pipermail/vimperator/2010-September/005719.html)

The reason for the switch is outlined in the FAQ (
<http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/faq> ). tl;dr the official
maintainer of the project had not contributed for years yet was still
soliciting donations for users and was unwilling to relinquish control, so the
core developers decided to fork.

